# Looking for Direction



## Krodista (Oct 3, 2011)

Ill try to keep my long winded posts till later and keep this as short as I can. I am hoping that all of you can provide me with a bit of advice. 

Since it seems to be asked a lot when a new person comes on the forum, Ill start with the things that I am most interested in with trains, which would be both steam, logging and shays. I like the era between 1870s to 1900. I also will add that I am in probably one of the youngest demographics on this forum and as such space and money are issues. I wont have the ability of setting up a garden railroad at this point in my life due to living in an apartment, but I would still like to enjoy trains. Shays seem very limited in the market and accucraft doesnt even come close to my budget sadly as their shays look incredible. I keep reading about problems with the bachmann shays, which leads me to wonder, are these are self destructive as they sound? LGB has some, but they also seem well out of my budget and hard to come by at that. 

Mostly this would be just for running around my house if I can figure a way to set it up indoors in the space I have and to bring to my parents to put under their tree once a year during the christmas holidays. I had also been contemplating getting a LGB train set, maybe ever a starter train as I have heard they are nearly bulletproof and long lasting, but Im not sure which set or train would be the best to start with. This is another that people seem to have drastically different opinions about, some say to buy new models, while others refuse to buy anything newer (i.e. made in china) due to quality control.

I had contemplated getting into On30 (due to there being a plentiful supply of engines/running stock), but this would require me to create a layout and I dont have the space for a large table at this point in my life and running G scale on the carpet seems to make more sense.

Any and all advice is appreciated.


Walter


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I say purchase the Bachmann Shay. Yes they arent as bullitproof as a Accucraft, but I think they function just fine. If you are looking at some of the older models you can run into a classic bachmann problem of "split gear". However, the newer stuff doesnt seem to have that problem. Of course there is the odd person who says they have, but on average the Bachmann are great for the amount spent. I have an older bachmann Connie (never has split a gear, though I know it will come), a Bachmann 2-truck shay (the gears did split) and a Bachmann K-27 (newer model, seems almost bulletproof). I am more than happy with the quality of each loco. 

Besides you run what you can afford. If you use the excuse cant afford Accucraft to keep you from running then you will never run.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep reading about problems with the bachmann shays, which leads me to wonder, are these are self destructive as they sound 
As far as I can tell, the problems were in the earliest Shays. Current (new) units have new trucks and seem to be pretty good.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I have an earily version of the bachmann shay now for 11 years and it is still running great, of course I don't run it wide open 
but more photo speed or more than 6 cars at a time, so I may have troubly next time I run it but it has been great so for 
with no problems. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i won't tell you, what to do. i'll tell you, what i did. 

will be 41 years in two months, that i got a starter set. a Stainz, a gondola, a boxcar, a powerpack and a circle. (LGB - there was nothing else then) 
since then i bought track and rolling stock, when i had the money to do it. 
when work or housing situation demanded it, i kept everything in boxes, when times were better, i let my empire grow. 
i never sold a single thing of that growing collection. but i always looked for cheap offers. 
over the years i had indoors and outdoors layouts of growing size. 
at the moment i am building an indoors layout with about 400 ft. of track for my ten little locos and about 40 cars. (perhaps the last one) 

i had lots of nice hours with my hobby. 

do whatever feels good for you. don't do, what others think is good for you. 

and welcome to a lifetime time- and moneysink.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Walter, 

Considering this being your first post, your experience is short. I recommend you spend some time and READ as much as your eyeballs will stand. Magazines (ie Garden Railways, Model Railroader, Railroad Model Craftsman, Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette, etc), forums (this one, Large Scale Central, Bachmann's and Aristo-Craft's), talk to people at shows (assuming there are some in your area). Glean as much information as you can. The opinions and information you will receive will be a varied as grains of sand. If you can visit a local club or fellow hobbiest's railroad all the better. I have only returned to the model railroad hobby in the last few years, but my return was a new entry into large scale. This is how I approached it. Will you make a few mistake? Sure you will, we all did. 

It's your hobby and your railroad. Korm has the right of it, don't let anyone else run your railroad. 

My tuppence worth. 

Bob C.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I really can't help you much about shays but I will you give you a thought for your consideration. Since space and financial resources are an issue, see if you can't piggyback with someone else. Perhaps try the local senior citizens organization or a senior specific community. They might have the space available outdoors. These types of places are often glad to take in youth for the enthusiasm and energy. 

If you can approach such a group try to develop a plan ahead of time, then meet and sell your idea. In some cases you may find you could tap in to the financial resources of the group. Hopefully some of the seniors may pitch in and purchase track or rolling stock. Don't make it too big to start, keep it small and manageable. Have fun. 

Keep us posted. 

Tom


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

That is the beauty of belonging to a local club. In our case, we have a trailer full of track and buildings and such. We do about five shows per year. We set up 5-8 loops in a 36x36 foot area. The members who don't have layouts bring their trains to run. It's a great time and gives good exposure to the hobby. 

Michael


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Walter;

It's "ugly as sin" BUT a strong puller and reasonably priced (usually less than $300.00). I am referring to the HLW Big John, which resembles the Dunkirk geared locomotive. Some members here have made some nifty modifications to theirs. Mine is pretty much stock, except for Kadee couplers.










Shown on a friend's layout; I don't have one at present. The decision is yours; I'm just giving another option.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what I did to my Hartland Big John. Its a great logging loco and very comparable to LGB quality. 








" 

I also made my own Class A Climax from scratch. I used Arsito center cab trucks and the rest is ether PVS pipe, wood and details from ozark minitures. 







" 

You can also take an aristo Rogers and convert it into a logging engine. 







" 

You can take almost anything and convert it into a logging engine. The new Bachmann industrial or the lyne. Plus the LGB Forney is a great logging engine used in the main woods. Dont limit yourself to the shays ect....if money is an issue. I love them but cant afford it so I went with the above route.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome Walter. I have a later model bachmann shay the 38 tonner vs the more common 36 ton that did have some issues by my understanding. I really like it and it is one of my favorite engines either sitting on the shelf or trundling down the track outside. The Shay is a BIG engine which might be a problem given your tighter indoor area. I have 4' - 10' diameter curves on my layout and the shay will handle the 4' but it looks alot better on the 10'. I don't like running it on the 4' diameter due to a fear that it might lock up the drive train. If you like logging locos look into the Climax it is a smaller shorter engine that appears better on the tighter curves. 
I too set up a Christmas train around the tree and I mostly use my UP LGB starter set loco with sound and smoke which came with 2 flat cars and a caboose. It is a great loco and it runs and runs but the wheels and track do need cleaning often since I'm running stock plastic wheels that leave a residue over time. Every year I come up with a new track plan and it is very surprising just how much action can be fit into a 5x8 area. You can add a few buildings and some trees, I use a string of green garland to make bushes and put cotton around to look like snow. 
I think you need to decide how much space you can dedicate to your indoor RR and then get the widest curves you can and then think about a loco that will look right on the track. Like others have mentioned you don't need to be stuck to a Shay to represent a logging RR in fact logging operations used many different usually hand me down engines on their last legs to haul as much lumber out of the woods as possible. 
Last week on Ebay a 38 ton Bachmann shay sold for $300+ shipping. That is about the going price. 
Happy RRing 
Todd


----------

